

Ask HN: Does this app exist ? - IgorCarron

I sometimes look forward to buying some things that are still a year away from being released. Some of these items are vaporware, others do come out later than advertised, others do come out earlier but it's a different product with similar capabilities but from a competitor. I cannot keep up with all these information though which I am sure is the case for many people.<p>I am wondering if there is an app somewhere that resemble something like a more intelligent version of Amazon wish list.<p>For instance, this press release comes out saying that this product will come out in a year. Amazon does not have it, since it is not even on the horizon yet, I'd like to put it on a list of things I'd like to have and then when this product or similar ones, I get to have an email saying where I can buy it.<p>There are also books that are extremely expensive for instance, yet, I have seen wide fluctuations in prices. If that book were on my wish list, I'd like to put a number that would trigger an e-mail to me if this item shows up on Amazon, Barnes and Nobles or Ebay or else below that price.<p>The business running this app would definitely have some traction with different vendors so it would seem that is a buck to be made out of setting it up so the service is free or near free to the user.<p>In short, does this app exist ?
======
trickjarrett
Not that I've seen but it carries with it a built in money making function in
that the links it shares when sites finally carry pre-orders could be
affiliate links.

~~~
IgorCarron
Yes it definitely has a money making business ability.

